# Avengers 4 Spoiler



## zestiva (Apr 24, 2019)

Captain Marvel saved Iron Man in the Universe

Thor killed Thanos

Five years later , the Ant Man returned

Avengers cross to the past to collect unlimited gems

In 2012 (Avengers1) , Hulk get time gem from Ancient One

Captain America deceived Hydra to get the space gem (Captain America say Hail Hydra) , Captain America VS past Captain America

But because a mistake , the space gem was taken away by Loki , Captain America and Iron Man cross back to 1970 to take the space gem at that time

In 1970 , Captain America meets Peggy , Iron Man meets his father , Stan Lee guest a officer

Thor sees his mother , gets the reality gem , and takes away the Mjolnir hammer from the past

Black widow sacrificed herself to get the soul gem

The plan was known by past Thanos , past Nebula disguised as future Nebula return , as a Trojan Horse

Hulk use new Infinity Gauntlet resurrect all ash lifes

The past Thanos brought the army cross to the present

Captain America + Iron Man + Thor VS Thanos

Captain America use Mjolnir hammer

All the resurrected heroes came on to help fight the enemy

Iron Man grab infinite gems and install them on nano-steel gloves , turning Thanos and his army into ash (I am Iron Man !)

Iron Man unable to withstand the power of gems , dead (Dr. strange see The only way to win)

Thor joined Guardians of the Galaxy

Captain America cross to 1970 life with Peggy

Finally Old Captain America crossed back , give his shield to Falcon , Falcon inherits Captain America


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2019)

How does the movie go about explaining all the obvious time paradoxes?


----------



## zestiva (Apr 28, 2019)

no explaining


----------



## Rioluwott (Apr 28, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> How does the movie go about explaining all the obvious time paradoxes?





Spoiler



they say that if they brought the gems after using them to the past just after they borrowed them the future won´t change(much) i think.
Thats when Captain America goes to the past to deliver the gems, Mjolnir and he just stays in the past without telling anyone


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2019)

Rioluwott said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he creates another paradox by staying in the past.


----------



## Rioluwott (Apr 28, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> So he creates another paradox by staying in the past.





Spoiler



not a paradox rather than that a different timeline where he lived there and made the same with the gems
it is explained that if they go to the past and change it the future won´t change, the changed past will have its own future different from the present


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2019)

Rioluwott said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Captain America is Trunks.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 28, 2019)

Did anyone else find it weird that when Capatain America used Mjolnir, it had lightning? I thought the lightning came from Thor not the hammer?


----------



## Cyan (Apr 28, 2019)

- I was sad Howard Stark is not played by  Dominic Cooper.
well, the gem is from 1970, right? so Howard is old. but then, Roger sees Peggy Carter, not aged.
she looks the same as when she played Agent Carter during WWII. so, Howard is old but carter is not?
Maybe I didn't see well and she wasn't young?


- one thing I liked is the way they explain time travel. this is what I always thought.
if you go to the past, this is not the past, but your future, doing things in the past can't undo the present because it's not your past anymore. "that make sense" she said!
but I didn't like the fact that he stayed in the past, and is old from the same timeline at the end, breaking that idea of not affecting the present.
The "present" as we know it, always had Carter live alone. we even seen her before she dies, when Roger meet her and she spoke like she is surprised to see him alive and talk about valkyrie war (last time she saw him).
She has Alzheimer, but the museum is full of videos of her life without steeve.

If he stayed in the past and it's the same timeline from "our present" (all the MCU chronology is the present's current timeline) then she would remember living with him, valkyrie wouldn't be the last time they saw, they would be married.
In captain america civil war, carter says "roger saved the man who will finally become my husband", so she didn't marry Roger. unless she married another man but lived with roger? or married both?

Also, as she also stated (forgot which movie) he can't have a calm life, he needs to be a hero. If he stayed in the past, he wouldn't be able to not act as a hero and would have helped so much that his secret identity wouldn't be that secret, and SHIELD/HYDRA/Other would have noticed he was alive, even if not playing hero.
it was nice to see him stay for her, but breaks chronology they force to keep consistent.


Maybe I forgot things or didn't analyze correctly.

I'm now waiting for Agent of shield's next season on May 10th. I wonder if it'll be 5 years later too, or right after Decimation event. They waited for avengers4 so it's probably a sequel.


----------



## zestiva (May 2, 2019)

chinese media interviewed the director by telephone
https://ent.qq.com/a/20190429/007983.htm

In a Chinese Q & A, the Russos also doubled down on that when they were asked what time Cap goes back to meet Peggy. (The answer is obviosuly the 1940s, not just because the cars there are pristine 1940s models but also because it makes NO sense for him to go back and marry anyone but "his" Peggy):

Peggy Carter was probably already married and in her mid 40s in 1970, in that case what year was it that Captain America went back to dance with her?
A: We can't answer it for now, this is a story that happened in an alternate reality. Maybe it will be revealed in the future.
Could this be their launchpad for reintroducing Cap further down the line in another reality? Could we see him jumping through other versions of the MCU timeline? Could he even look different (to get around Chris Evans wanting to leave the role)? The possibilities are endless when you're this vague.

And even more interestingly, if this suggestion of such causal inter-dimensional travel is indeed true, could this be the key to introducing the concept of mutants and the Fantastic Four to the MCU? If so, that's huge!


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 2, 2019)

RIP.... I am.... IRONMAN....  Also RIP..... Black Widow....  Thanks for everything!


----------



## leon315 (May 2, 2019)

the next one who post spoilers is as good as the manure i expelled every day.

just let TC know that i dodged the 1st post, to avoid to give him satisfaction.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2019)

Hello.

Avengers Endgame on Free (Cable) TV:

https://www.pna.gov.ph/articles/1068295


----------

